# Water pump



## retired55 (Mar 26, 2011)

I am a newbie to this forum and it looks awesome.. I have an 1810d yanmar. The water pump is bad. My question, is it hard to change.. I have replaced on auto's before but not on a tractor.. I have a new pump on its way.. I hope I posted this in the right place, if I didn't please forgive me.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I would say changing Yanmar water pumps is about the same difficulty as changing one on an old 1950s something automobile. Not hard at all.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! How about some pictures?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. I believe it should be a pretty straight forward repair old one off make notes if needed, and re-install the new pump. I am a stickler for pics, and notes during any repair just to be sure everything goes back exactly like it needs too.


----------

